# 210Rs Rear Slide-Out Problem: Important For New Buyers?



## Art2 (Feb 27, 2010)

My wife and I really like the layout of the Outback 210RS, and most of what I've read here about the model has been positive. But a number of threads discuss problems that some have had with the rear slide-out rails coming loose when the bed is closed, and it looks like it could be serious. (For example, see Rear Pull Out Bed Problems and Slide Out Broke Again.) Is it something we should worry about? Is it common? Or has it been fixed in the newest models?

There is no Outback dealer close to us, but a dealer about 1.5 hours away has a new 2009 model that is listed at $19,700 on their web site, and they say they will "make us a good deal". We're tempted to bargain for it, but we don't want to end up fighting a big problem with the slide-out. To get a 2010 model, we would have to drive farther to Portland or Seattle, and we're not sure if a 2010 would be less likely to have problems, or have other advantages. We're also concerned that being out here on the west coast, away from the factory in Indiana (my wife's home state), that any serious problems could be a big headache to get fixed.

So any advice you folks could give would be greatly appreciated. If this problem is too serious to risk, our second choice is a Northwood Arctic Fox 22H. Its layout doesn't suit us as well, but at least it is made here in Oregon if any problems crop up.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't speak to the slide issue except to say we haven't had any problem. We saved $$$ by driving to Ohio to pick up our trailer. It's worth a telephone call to Holman or Lakeshore. Their prices are unbelievable, compared to what we were quoted.
I did notice a Keystone factory in Pendleton as we were driving home.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The 210RS models with the Elect slide has been redesigned somehow so as not to ust the supports when the slide is extended, but was told by Keystone not to put any extra weight on it while it wasnt extended, we saved over 4500 on it compared to what you are quoteing at Holmans, 210RS.Elect. Make a call it will only take a few min and will give you priceing info.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Wagers Trailer Sales in Salem is an Outback dealer. That's where I first saw an Outback and fell in love with them.









I just checked their website---they got one sitting there waiting for you!!


----------



## Art2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I understand they haven't been around very long, but does it seem to be the case that the new electric rear slide is not having the problem with the bed rails? I can't find any complaints about that model, anyway. And one dealer told me they haven't heard of any problem with it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The new electric rear slids seem to be greatly reinforced.


----------



## Art2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, it seems like the risk is low enough to not worry about too much. We'll be checking out some models this week, and making a decision soon. I appreciate everyone's help. And once we've pulled the trigger, I'll report back and join in more of the Outbackers discussions.


----------

